# تسخين المياة



## sami ram (2 مارس 2012)

الاخو المهندسين والفنيين السلام عليكم ارجو مساعدتي في كيف حساب حجم يويلر اوكم نحتاج kw لتسخين مياة الحمامات في بناية مكونة من 7 طوابق وتحتوي على 1500 موظف ارجو مساعدتي 
مهندس سامي العراقي -بغداد


----------



## abue tycer (14 مارس 2012)

كمية الماء الساخن القياسية لشخص واحد هي 100 لتر/يوم تسخن من درجة حرارة الجو والى درجة حرارة الماء الساخن 50 درجة مئوية ومعدل استهلاك الكهرباء ليوم واحد ولشخص واحد 4 كيلوواط ساعة ارجو الفائدة ...........


----------

